# What should we do next?



## Violanthe (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone who has already voted in our Best Characters list. We recently extended the deadline, so please consider submitting your vote if you haven't already.

Voting for our next Top Ten Project will open when voting closes for our current project. But before that can happen, we need your help deciding which topic to do next. To vote for our next list topic, please visit our Official Poll.

As usual, all topics pertain to the main theme of ARWZ Magazine: alternative reality fiction (including science fiction, fantasy, horror, and historical fiction). The topics were chosen by our editors based on previous suggestions from you folks, and chosen for the sake of variety (we've recently done lists on authors, novels and characters, so similar lists are on ice for now, but feel free to suggest some for next time). 

The topic choices are: Top 10 Fantasy Worlds; Top 10 Science Fiction Films; Top 10 Opening Lines; Top 10 Post-Apocalyptic Visions; Top 10 Horror Classics.

Which are your favorites of these topic choices? Which ones might be problematic? 

Also, please give us your suggestions for future list topics. These lists are all about your interests and opinions, so we want to do topics that YOU find interesting. What topics should we do in the future?


----------



## Halasían (Mar 25, 2006)

I'd say *Top 10 Fantasy Worlds*


----------



## Violanthe (Mar 28, 2006)

That's my favorite, but it's lagging in the voting. Any fans of the "Fantasy Worlds" topic, please stop by and vote: http://p068.ezboard.com/farwzdicussionforumsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=1114.topic


----------



## Violanthe (Mar 31, 2006)

Your votes must have done the trick, because "Fantasy Worlds" is now tied with "Science Fiction Films"


----------

